# peekapoo



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

I just bought a 9 wk old peekapoo. parents are full blood with papers. I have had her for two days and she does not each to much should I be worried because she is still very playful. And if I ever wanted to breed her what age do you wait till for it to be safe for her.

Thanks for any help I am new owner of a dog


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Please do not breed her. There are too many unwanted, homeless dogs being up to sleep every day, and the world does not need more mixed breed puppies. Plus, spaying her will help her live a longer, healthier life, reducing the risk of mammary cancer and elminating the risk for pyometra - a life-threatening infection of the uterus.

If you don't think she's eating enough, check with your vet on the amount she should be eating for her size and age.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Excuse my sarcasm, this isn't directed towards you, but a mutt with papers? Will there be no end to irresponsible breeding?...


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

have you ever seen a peekapoo they are perfect for a family dog and also run more in cost than some of your full breds. she won;t have as many health problems as pure breds.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> I just bought a 9 wk old peekapoo. parents are full blood with papers. I have had her for two days and she does not each to much should I be worried because she is still very playful. And if I ever wanted to breed her what age do you wait till for it to be safe for her.
> 
> Thanks for any help I am new owner of a dog


I'd be very curious to know what she is papered as and what registry she's papered with. The only reputible all breed registry in the US is the AKC, all of the other registries are crock, made up so puppy mills can sell pups as "registered" and get a whole lot more money for them than their worth. It only cost about $30-$70 to adopt a mutt from the pound, I'm sure you probly paid more than that. And how can the parents be full blood when their "breed" in itself says that they're mixed breed. It is in your and her best interest to have her spayed. IMO unless you know everything there is to know about breeding, you shouldln't be breeding.

Now to actually answer your question. Puppies can take a few days to get used to thier new surroundings. Your "breeder" should have sent you home with some food that she's already been eating, so you can continue with it or switch slowly if you would like. If they didn't give you any food and you sudenly switched her food that could cause her to hae an upset tummy. How much are you feeding her a day? and how offten do you feed her? many people tend to over feed thier dogs and she may just not be hungry. If you are truely concerned about her then you can call your vet and set up an appointment. It's also recomended that you take a new puppy to be checked by a vet within a few days after you bring it home.

Some other things to keep in mind with a new puppy. They should be vaccinated every 3 weeks untill they are 16 weeks old and are not "fully" protected untill they have recived their last set of shots. Puppies are prone to getting themselves in trouble so you should know the number for the emergency vet and know how to get there just in case you ever need it. You should also start looking for some obedience classes to enroll your puppy in, that way your pup will get some basic obedience and you'll have a well mannered dog in the future.


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

*thanks*

her parents are pure pekingnese and poodle i made sure to meet them and get reg #'s for both and see their papers but thanks for the advice this is new to me and i plan on spoiling her she had first shots i am supposed to take her for next in 2 weeks. do you know anything about how often they should be groomed.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

If you *really* want to spoil her, do what's best for her health and get her spayed.  

As far as grooming, that depends on which parent she takes after more. Since Peke-a-poos are a mix, not a breed, there's no saying whether she has more like poodle curly hair, or pekingese silky fur. It also depends on whether and/or how you want her clipped. 

My Pekingese isn't clipped at all. I like his fur natural, and he has the most amazing tail ever. I groom him at home so far, brushing him a few times a week to prevent tangles. People I know who go to groomers typically go every 6-8 weeks, just like people haircuts.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Grooming all depends on how her coat grows out as she gets older. Poodles are often taken to the groomers once a month. You should defietly investing in some good brushes and combs and start grooming her now. You'll probly want to groom every day or every other day. Also don't forget to brush the teeth when you groom her. Dogs can get tarter and gum disesase and should be brushed on a regular basis just like we do. They make toothpste just for dogs in many different flavors, don't use human toothpaste it's not good for dogs. You should also get a good pair of nail clipers and start practicing with them, since she is young you probly don't need to actually cut the nails, but you can touch her nails with the clipers and give her lots of praise for behaving. Also get her used to touching her over her entire body, playing with her ears and touching her toes, this will make it alot easier for her to be groomed and easier for her to be treated by the vet if she ever needs it. You can always go to a profesional groomer and have them show you some grooming techniques that you can use to groom your pup.

The most important thing to remember is to TAKE IT SLOW, she's just a pup and grooming is completely new to her. You also need to give her LOTS OF PRAISE for behaving and doing what you ask her to do.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> have you ever seen a peekapoo they are perfect for a family dog and also run more in cost than some of your full breds. she won;t have as many health problems as pure breds.


Yes, they run more in price than purebreds because it's irresponsible people breeding them for a profit. And what makes you think a mutt won't have as many health problems as a purebred? 

You say you are new to all of this, well sorry to be a bearer of bad news, but you have a LOT more to learn. And this dog should NOT be bred.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> I just bought a 9 wk old peekapoo. parents are full blood with papers. I have had her for two days and she does not each to much should I be worried because she is still very playful. And if I ever wanted to breed her what age do you wait till for it to be safe for her.
> 
> Thanks for any help I am new owner of a dog


You say she doesn't "each" to much. Can I assume that you meant she doesn't "eat" too much? How often are you feeding her and what are you feeding her?

As for breeding, you should wait until she is at least two years of age, but the bigger question is why do you want to breed her? Not only would you be risking her health in multiple ways, but there's already too many homeless mixed breeds, and that's what she is - a mixed breed.

The ways you will be risking her health is not only do you risk losing her in "puppybirth" (like childbirth), but each heat she goes through increases her chances of breast cancer later in life, uterine cancer, and an unspayed dog risks pyometra which is a lethal infection.

You say that her parents were purebred with papers, but even puppymill dogs are purebred with papers. Do you know anything about her parents? Were they healthy? Were her grandparents healthy? Are there diseases that have been handed down through her "family tree"? Some of these diseases might not crop up until she is older, and maybe not even til after she's had puppies. Are you willing to pass her diseases on to other dogs, to make them and their new owners miserable and heartbroken? 

Do you really know enough to take all those risks?


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't care about the parent's "papers" - you do NOT have a purebred dog - its a MUTT - and it should be spayed - not bred to produce more mutts.

Small dogs don't eat much. It might be the parents are poor quality, the pup is sick, etc. If you are worried about your pup, take it to the vet.

And IMO if you paid more then about $100 for the puppy, you've been ripped off.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

It is a common misconception that mixed breeds are healthier the a purebred. This simply isnt true. You dog could get all of the health problems from BOTH of her parents, just the same a purebred dog can. Mutts can bloat, have hip dysplasia, aggression and a number of other problems, just as purebreds can. Health testing is one way to help prevent passing these issues on to future puppies. 

Its true your dog is a mix breed, not a purebred dog (even if both of her parents were purebred, the were not of the same breed). This dog should not be bred, if for no other reason then she is not purebred. She can not be shown, held to a standard, or earn a championship. Im sure you love this little girl, and Im very sure she is just adorable, but neither reason is a good one to start breeding. If you woud like to become a breeder, please start researching what makes a good breeder, find a reputable breeder, purchase a puppy, show him/her, earn points (if not a championship), get him/her health tested, THEN you may be ready to breed!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know, maybe we should be amused by what people get when they mix breeds. 

For example:
Cross a Pointer with a Setter and get a Poinsetter, a traditional Christmas pet. 
Cross a Kerry Blue Terrier with a Skye Terrier and get a Blue Skye, a dog for visionaries. 
Cross a Pekingnese with a Lhasa Apso and get a Peekasso, an abstract dog. 
Cross an Irish Water Spaniel with an English Springer Spaniel and get an Irish Springer, a dog fresh and clean as a whistle! 
Cross a Labrador Retriever with a Curly Coated Retriever and get a Lab Coat Retriever, the choice dog of research scientists. 
Cross a Newfoundland with a Basset Hound and get a Newfound Asset Hound, a dog for financial advisors. 
Cross a Terrier with a Bulldog and get a Terribull, a dog that makes awful mistakes. 
Cross a Bloodhound with a Labrador and get a Blabador, a dog that barks incessantly. 
Cross a Collie with a Malamute and get a Commute, a dog that travels to work. 
Cross a Deerhound with a Terrier and get a Derriere, a dog that's true to the end! 

Or maybe we should just be amused with the thoughts alone, and not breed mixes!


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

This type of dog was made on purpose this is not just a dog got pregnant from around the hood. It also is in demand right now. So what is wrong with wanting this type of dog. I prefer her to any pure bred, this is what I wanted and so do others. And to everyone who snapped at me about breeding I only asked is because I have been asked if I will breed her later with their dog and wanted advice on that situation. so do all these other people think everyone should have the exact same dog,ever heard of to much inbreeding makes them stupid so there is nothing wrong with wanting one different.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You say this dog was made on purpose? What purpose would that be? Hmmm, maybe to make greedy breeders more money? Are you telling us that out of the hundreds of purebreds already in existence we needed another breed? And the best line of all "inbreeding makes them stupid". LOL Yes, stupid breeders make stupid dogs, I'll agree with that. If you breed your dog, I think most of us will know exactly how smart your dogs will be. My advice to you...before you breed this dog, go to an AKC sponsored dog show and talk with a breeder. (Ahhh yes, I know, Curbside is dreaming of a Utopia again.) Find yourself a mentor...there's more to breeding than just putting two dogs together.


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay CP, you took my designer dog idea - but you did a better job than I would have. 

I have a Shepnocloo. He's a very fancy mix of GSD and I have no clue.

Chrissy - I do understand where you are coming from. You just got a pup you adore and most likely didn't expect this reaction. I also understand the somewhat new trend toward designer breeds. I think what you are missing is that your dog - a mix - is no different than mine. Just because mine was an accident makes him no less or no more a mutt than yours. You seem to think that because he was bred on purpose that makes it okay or somehow different from the millions of homeless accidents. "Designer breeds" do end up in shelters. *And they were created by unethical breeders to sell more pups to people who will be duped into believing they are getting something new, different, exciting, or trendy*.

This is in no way a commentary on YOUR pup - of course he's every bit deserving of a good home as any other dog. But I go to my local shelter every Wednesday and I see the kennels full of not so designer mixes and it makes me sad that their lives are in vain. No legacy, just the living examples of human's inhumanity.

Please understand that no one wants you to feel attacked. But on a dog forum, you have to expect people to react in a dog's best interest. You have the dog now, enjoy...but don't perpetuate the problem. If people didn't feel you were smart or truly a dog lover, they wouldn't waste their time on a thread they see way too often.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> I have a Shepnocloo. He's a very fancy mix of GSD and I have no clue.


LOL! I don't know if I can type in between my laughter. O' I think this one is the funniest of them all. Thanks for the light heartedness.


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks i just wanted an opinion about the situation and had asked if anyone had experience with this type of dog. I never said I would breed her actually when I was asked I just wanted to know what the pups would turn out with being mix or if it was safe. to even consider. I understand what dogs are in the pound the one I adopted everyone said was the ugliest one they ever seen and were not sure what mix it was but i loved him and kept him for over 10 years. I have a cat now that i also found on a street as a kitten in the rain and took her in so I know about strays. This is the first that I have went out and actually bought. And just wanted to know more about. Thanks for your response.


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

I just think CP is being a jerk because if that is her dog on the picture she has then she has alot to be snappy about. no originality to it plain and simple. give me a mutt anyday.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Chrissy, that was totally rude and uncalled for.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> I just think CP is being a jerk because if that is her dog on the picture she has then she has alot to be snappy about. no originality to it plain and simple. give me a mutt anyday.


I think Elsa's more offended than I am, lol.


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

so is the way cp has acted when i came on here for advice not an advocate for breeding. And sawyer has made more sense than cp through everything mouthed off by her.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't care about personal insult. I can insult someone better than anyone else. But to make fun of the way a dog looks? That reflects a lot worse on you than it does on Elsa.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> And sawyer has made more sense than cp through everything mouthed off by her.


I agree, Sawyer made a lot of sense!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Question for you Chrissy - WHERE did you get your puppy? From a newspaper ad (backyard breeder) or a pet shop (backyard breeder or worse, puppy mill)?

And can I ask how much you paid for your puppy?


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> This type of dog was made on purpose this is not just a dog got pregnant from around the hood. It also is in demand right now. So what is wrong with wanting this type of dog. I prefer her to any pure bred, this is what I wanted and so do others. And to everyone who snapped at me about breeding I only asked is because I have been asked if I will breed her later with their dog and wanted advice on that situation. so do all these other people think everyone should have the exact same dog,ever heard of to much inbreeding makes them stupid so there is nothing wrong with wanting one different.


It sounds like you still don't understand that no one is criticizing mutts, mixed breeds, crosses, whatever you want to call them. I have no doubt that your dog is wonderful and adorable. I've had plenty of mixed breeds, and purebreds - all rescued, all pieces of my heart.

But the problem is, there are so many dogs needing homes, that the only reasonable reason to breed is to improve on what's already out there -- NOT to meet a demand. And the way to improve is to breed to a standard. Do you realize that the standards set for purebred dogs were developed as an ideal of what a dog should be? Each breed has one, and they are quite intricate - far more so than I can grasp - which is why a responsible breeder spends years studying the standard for her breed. It's that standard that dictates the differences between basset hounds and great danes, because neither of those dogs, with their individual body types, could do the job that the other was meant to do. The standards are also developed with health in mind, and though I have a lot of criticism for those that have set up standards that made looks more important than function, the fact is that it's the whole standard that dictates a harmoniously put-together dog, which will show in it's general health and temperament.

When you put two divergent breeds together, with no standard in mind, then what you get is a grab bag. I again ask you what you will do if the puppies are born with cleft palates, which is a definite possibility being that they have push-faced dogs in their ancestry? Kill em? Pay for surgery on each of them? Got big $$$$$$ ?


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> I just think CP is being a jerk because if that is her dog on the picture she has then she has alot to be snappy about. no originality to it plain and simple. give me a mutt anyday.


I don't think I saw CP say anywhere that his dog was better than yours. I'm sure, like mine, they are both great dogs. But your question is about breeding, and I hazard a guess that CP isn't breeding his either. This isn't about whether purebreds are better than mutts, or vice versa. This is about whether it's right to bring more dogs into this world for no other reason than they are the fad breed of the day. That's just not a good enough reason when so many are dying for lack of homes, and it's not a good enough reason to risk the health of the dog you love. At least it would never be a good enough reason for me to risk my dog - whether pure or mixed.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Chrissy - your frustrations over not understanding what we are trying to get across are no reason to start insulting people. I don't get why after all these respnoses you still don't get it! 

Where are these pills I keep hearing about, we need some here!! LOL


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

britishbandit said:


> Chrissy - your frustrations over not understanding what we are trying to get across are no reason to start insulting people. I don't get why after all these respnoses you still don't get it!
> 
> Where are these pills I keep hearing about, we need some here!! LOL


Either that or a "sign". I assume everyone has heard of Bill Engvall's (Blue Collar Comedy) sign? "Here's your sign."


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

For one I had finally found out what I was wondering about if I should give in a breed her,I had asked for advice about this type of dog and it took pages of insults from cp to get someone to tell me of problems that could occur which is what I had originally asked. So I think I am sticking with my own gut feeling and not doing it and not because she is a "mutt" which I take any day so thank you and get over it.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Lorina said:


> Please do not breed her. There are too many unwanted, homeless dogs being up to sleep every day, and the world does not need more mixed breed puppies. Plus, spaying her will help her live a longer, healthier life, reducing the risk of mammary cancer and elminating the risk for pyometra - a life-threatening infection of the uterus.


I posted that yesterday, about 7:30pm EST.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> For one I had finally found out what I was wondering about if I should give in a breed her,I had asked for advice about this type of dog and it took pages of insults from cp to get someone to tell me of problems that could occur which is what I had originally asked. So I think I am sticking with my own gut feeling and not doing it and not because she is a "mutt" which I take any day so thank you and get over it.


Congratulations !!! I guess you really do love her after all. 
Please have her spayed by 6 months, 5 months would be even better. The important thing is to get her spayed before her first heat to prevent mammary cancer later in life.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> For one I had finally found out what I was wondering about if I should give in a breed her,I had asked for advice about this type of dog and it took pages of insults from cp to get someone to tell me of problems that could occur which is what I had originally asked. So I think I am sticking with my own gut feeling and not doing it and not because she is a "mutt" which I take any day so thank you and get over it.


Regardless of the health risks, you still wanted to breed a mutt. And :get over it"? I don't need to get over anything, expept ignorance and/or stupidity in dog owners, whether they own a mutt or a purebred. It's one thing to try and understand those who aren't educated and help to educate, but even with help you continue to be on the defensive. Like all the rest of us are wrong for wanting to promote responsible breeding and to do our best to inform people about "designer dogs", BYB's and puppymills.

Is it such a bad thing that we care so much about dogs? And yes, that includes your dog. 

And BTW, the only one throwing out insults is YOU!


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU NEED TO READ BACK BANDIT I was asking about it because I was asked to breed her later on with someone else's dog. I never said I wanted to breed her. I wanted advice on this. So try to keep up next time.


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm going to ignore the bizarre attack you threw at CP because I happen to know, on good authority, that the dog you insulted is not CP's dog. But, rather, CP himself. These darn purebreds are getting smarter everyday.  

Chrissy - good grief, where to start? Let me say again, that I do understand where you are coming from. You stated you are a first time owner. Maybe in the excitement and love over your newest arrival you got ahead of yourself and considered, not too seriously, to breed. Maybe you were only a tiny bit serious. I can understand how the excitement of a new dog could bring about feelings you may not validate weeks later. As a new dog owner, you got the dog you wanted and then promptly joined a bunch of strangers on a forum to brag about your cutie - only to be "attacked." Please understand, the people on this forum love dogs, and most are very knowledgeable on the subject. Dogs do not have an audiable voice, and sometimes, people here take on that role to help owners "hear" their dogs. You are one of many with no or little knowledge of dogs who want to breed. It gets downright heartbreaking after awhile and of course, difficult to kindly get the point across. So excited, loving owners like you feel like you've been tied to the whipping post - when really, all that was meant was a plea to stop perpetuating the overpopulation of dogs. What we have is two sides, both dog loving, fighting. I don't know what the answer is, I really don't, because in this consumerism America it seems just about anything can be "stocked." 

Chrissy, I truly see that you are hearing what has been posted. Despite your mini-tantrum and attacks  you HAVE heard and taken in the advice given. I hope you stick around. Your pup is very young and you will need advice - I've certainly taken my share of threads with questions about my own pup - I hope you'll stay. If you do, I think you will find that everyone, including you and me, has a lot to learn.

Good luck with your new pup. I don't recall a pic or name. Maybe you'll post both on another thread.


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you sawyer It seemed that everyone wanted to attack me when I asked which is all I did. I never said that I was going to. Iwas asked if I would with someone else's dog. This is my first pup I had 2 other dogs that I adopted from the pound but they were older they have passed but I had them for over 10 years. So I know all of this about unwanted pets. But this dog I saw and wanted on site. So I asked some questions about her I thought I would get good advice so she would be better off but all everyone saw was BREED. she has already became the baby of the house even with the kids and not looked at as a mutt here so thank you for your advice you are the only one trying.


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

hope you can see this pic and her name is Tessa thank you sawyer.


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, some peace! Your pic didn't come through, I'm bummed, I'd love to see the little pup causing such a stir! I'm very happy to hear your babe is good with your family - it's always nice to hear of a happy home. My pup is so wonderful with my boys - I find myself bragging about him and just boring those around me, but I can't help it (or maybe I can but don't want to).

Is Tessa eating any better? She's been through a lot with a new home and all.

And just curious, really, no debates, and you certainly owe me no answers, but will Tessa be spayed??


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Chrissy you never did answer my question to you - where did you get your dog from - pet shop or backyard breeder from an ad in the paper and how much did your pup cost?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Keno's Mom said:


> Chrissy you never did answer my question to you - where did you get your dog from - pet shop or backyard breeder from an ad in the paper and how much did your pup cost?


It doesn't really matter where she got her dog and how much it was. As long as she is commited to taking proper care of her dog for it's entire life and doing whats best for her dog, that's all that matters. She has already said on the previous page that she is not going to breed her dog and get her spayed.


----------



## chrissyofFL (Jan 12, 2007)

This is my Tessa so all you who don't like mixed breeds how could anyone resist this.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Nobody said they don't like mixed breeds. Once a dog is born into this world, it needs people to love it and care for it, whether it's mixed or pure. 

A lot of us just have a problem with breeding irresponsibly, and a lot of us feel breeding mixes is irresponsible. Nobody is angry with you or your dog. There is some anger towards her breeder, though.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi chrissy!

Welcome to the forum. Please don't feel that you aren't welcome here or that the members are trying to get rid of you. Alot of people are very passionate about dogs here, and about the welfare of dogs, and hence some people just get a little agitated when they hear something they don't agree with or isn't the norm amongst responsible dog owners. Please don't be offended...there are alot of great, intelligent people on here that want to help I guarantee you that.

Onto your issue. The dog you have is a mutt - not a purebred. I love mutts - most of us here do...they are wonderful dogs just like any other. I make no distinctions between the two except in terms of breeding. My suggestion is to never breed a mutt because of the inconsistency of the results. Purebreds have been around for generations - their genes have been controlled and bred for over and over again. A good breeder only breeds their dogs for the betterment of the ENTIRE breed as a whole...

responsible breeders will not put two seperate breeds together to create a litter....mutts have no confirmation standards..they cannot be compared to a perfect example because there is none. I'm sorry to dissapoint you, but the statement that mutts have better health than purebreds is a myth. When you are breeding mutts, nothing is guaranteed - not the look, not the health, not the temperament. The dogs cannot receive titles (which is very important when you are striving to be a responsible breeder)...

The only reason that your breed is "in demand" is because its a designer dog. People want it for the look and nothing more. The breed serves NO purpose that hasn't already been served by a purebred. This is wrong and unethical. 

Again, I love mutts I think they are wonderful dogs...but they should not be bred when there are thousands upon thousands of dogs in shelters (both mutts and purebreds) waiting for a home because they were created by irresponsible backyard breeders and puppymills.

Therefore, if you ever do want another mixed breed dog in the future, I would strongly advise for you to check out a shelter or a rescue..they have specific MUTT rescue groups....like cockapoo rescue...or labradoodle rescue, etc..you can find the mutt you are looking for and KNOW that you didn't end up supporting something unethical and irresponsible.

If you do desperately want to buy from a breeder, please buy from a breeder that follows ethnical standards..that ensures proper health testing, has confirmation titles, is involved in rescue themselves, has a detailed contract outlining your duties and their own duties, etc.

Here is a list of what I believe a responsible breeder should encompass and nothing less.

http://www.kateconnick.com/library/breeder.html

Good luck with your new pup. I'm sure it will be loved...I hope you do take the information I have provided with you to help you understand why some of the members here are against buying/breeding mutts. 

- Violet


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Excellent post, Pitbull.


----------



## ChRotties (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello, all. I am new to this forum, but I'm not new to dogs. I am active in conformation, showing my own dogs as well as client's dogs. 

Anyways, my only purpose for being here is my desire to educate new/potential dog owners. 

Chrissy, after reading thu the posts on this thread, I honestly have to say no one has attacked you or your dog. I sincerely hope your little one has a long and healthy life and that you will do the right thing and have her spayed. 

Good Luck


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I'm glad you've decided not to breed her... but for next time, I just want you to know that you could save a life - and a lot of money - by going to a rescue. There are many homeless peke-a-poos out there right now, because people keep breeding and breeding... Here are only a few:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7972575
http://www.poomixrescue.com/others.html#peekapoos
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6843323
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=7493841

I for one don't dislike mixed breeds - I have a Border Collie mix - and I'm sure you won't find anyone else on this forum who dislikes them. My problem is those homeless dogs up there. I am saddened every time I hear of a mixed breeding, because that's just more homeless dogs who will be put to sleep this year, due to lack of enough homes. I hope you understand. >o.o<

This said, good luck with your pup. Now that you have her, our main goal should be to help you bring her up the best we can. What's done is done.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I Tess. I know this is a little late but I just read the threads now. That was a pretty heated discussion, is it called a discussion when it is typed? Problably not but you know what I mean. 

I think CP is alright. Just feels very strong about this topic. Some people have a nicer way of putting things than others. I really just think and I always say this , the problem is not the breeding in mutts or pure breeds but the people who do not keep thier dogs.. People should just keep thier dogs.

Anyway I really wanted to say I love peekapoos. THey are soo cute. I have a Malti-Poo. I actually love all those fluffy small breed dogs. 

Congrats on Tess! Hope you did not leave the forum because of some of the responses you got here. It really is a great forum.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

peace36 said:


> I think CP is alright.


Just alright?  Just kidding. I was pretty sarcastic to that person, but I've been called worse things.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL! Ok CP, You are Waay Cool 

 That is until you decide to unleash some of that sarcasm with me. He, he.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

chrissyofFL said:


> have you ever seen a peekapoo they are perfect for a family dog and also run more in cost than some of your full breds. she won;t have as many health problems as pure breds.


Mixed breeds are often wonderful companions, and it's no fault of theirs that they are here. But, if you really believe your statement that your Peekapoo won't have as many health problems as pure breds, you need to educate yourself, and recognize that you may be in for a rude awakening. ESPECIALLY if you breed your dog (and I certainly hope that you won't). Shelters and pounds are killing millions of these "designer dogs" because of problems with poor breeding, or just because they didn't live up to what the seller said they were (like the so-called labradoodles who "don't shed," yet do. Or, simply because their original owner was a jerk who wouldn't honor the committment s/he made when obtaining the dog. 

Do you really believe that, by breeding a Peek and a Poodle you are going to magically produce puppies who are disease-free? Do some research, and I'm sure you will come to a different conclusion. 

And, yes. Some unscrupulous people are breeding so-called designer dogs and charging lots of money for them. A fool and his money are soon parted.

BTW, your little Tessa is adorable.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> have you ever seen a peekapoo they are perfect for a family dog and also run more in cost than some of your full breds. she won;t have as many health problems as pure breds.


Hah. Nice train of thought.

Rescue dogs also make perfect family dogs.

The cost of the dog in NO way will amount it to a dog who's been well bred by a responsible breeder. 

The inheritance of structural problems such as hip dysplasia is complex and can multiply through the generations; thus mixed breed dogs are also potential victims. Unlike purebreds, mixed breeds are rarely if ever screened for genetic abnormalities, so there is no way to avoid the painful and expensive genetic diseases that plague pure bred dogs.

Posts like these only confirm our thoughts that "hybrid" dog buyers are very ill educated on the subject.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

chrissyofFL said:


> have you ever seen a peekapoo they are perfect for a family dog and also run more in cost than some of your full breds. she won;t have as many health problems as pure breds.



When you buy a pekinese, you are aware of the health problems they are susceptible to. When you buy a poodle, you are also aware of the health problems they are susceptible to. When you buy a peekapoo or any other mixed breed dog you are getting a dog who has the ability to be susceptible to both the health problems of a pekinese and a poodle; therefore, you could have twice as many problems as a purebred.......


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> When you buy a pekinese, you are aware of the health problems they are susceptible to. When you buy a poodle, you are also aware of the health problems they are susceptible to. When you buy a peekapoo or any other mixed breed dog you are getting a dog who has the ability to be susceptible to both the health problems of a pekinese and a poodle; therefore, you could have twice as many problems as a purebred.......


I never thought of it that way before. I think most people base the "mutts have less medical problems that purebreeds" based on personal experience. I do hear of less problems with mutts. So I guess unless someone actully did a study on it or took some sort of official poll we will never know.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

peace36 said:


> I never thought of it that way before. I think most people base the "mutts have less medical problems that purebreeds" based on personal experience. I do hear of less problems with mutts. So I guess unless someone actully did a study on it or took some sort of official poll we will never know.


The mutts I think of probably had great grandparents and grandparents of different breed than their actual parents, making them a more mixed mutt (if this makes any sense--lolol) which could probably make them healthier than mutts of two specific breeds--say that three times fast--lol


----------



## nilla (Nov 21, 2007)

1st off i would like to say me and my girlfriend got a peekapoo about a week ago and she is a great gift to this earth to have i also have to snchowsers with paper work to show of their full breed as do i for my peekapoo for the ignorant people who seem to just think that peekapoos are just mutts id like for you to do a little research the peekapoo has been around since at least the 1950's not i know thats not as long as you " full blooded " dogs or what have you . another thing i would like to point out is yes the peekapoo is seseptible to medical problems but no more than you full blood inbreed dogs so why doesnt every one get off the hater aid and leave them alone


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

nilla said:


> so why doesnt every one get off the hater aid and leave them alone


I wouldn't confuse the dog with the breeders that breed them. If you don't know why people despise poo mix breeders, show me a meaningful DNA test for a peekapoo, a venue in which peekapoos are tested, and a breed group that's committed to a standard. In all three cases what you'll find is that much work still needs to be done before these dogs are recognized as anything other than a mix (mutt). 

Peekapoos are cute, and they are worthy of our love. The breeders that make them, however, have not earned our respect. 

Now perhaps we shouldn't dig up old threads to relight a fuse, you hater!


----------

